# R33 gtst ECU question for you all....



## rb25sileighty (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey all, I have a rb25det in my homemade sileighty- anyways, when I got my clip the ECU had a ' Tuned by Mine's' plaque. I know Mine's sells tuned ecu's for skylines as well as many other JDM cars. I want to know if any of you guys know Exactly what kind of changes thay made to my R33 rb25det ECU.
Thanks for any insight you may have for me.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Probably no boost cut and/or speed cut.........

Or they have re-mapped it on a Dyno.....if you open the lid of your eCU can you see the main EEPROM socketed?


----------



## rb25sileighty (Oct 7, 2004)

I opened the lid and I see 2 large chips, one of which has been replaced with another one along with a sticker " R33 RB25DET MT"
thats it. I don't know what the EEPROM looks like , but I am guessing that is it..... But you are saying probably the boost cut, speedo cut, and different fuel map and so on... the typical ecu stuff? 
I was hoping to get some info on exaclty what Mine's does to them.....
Thanks for the help, I will need more later on I am sure...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

rb25sileighty said:


> "R33 RB25DET MT"


Well maybe it started out as a ECU for a RB25DET with a Automatic transmission and they changed the chip for a Manual trans? The only diffrence between the maps is a slightly diffrent fuel curve.....(well from what I've been told....the RB30E Manual and auto computers DO have diffrent fuel maps....)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

rb25sileighty said:


> Hey all, I have a rb25det in my homemade sileighty- anyways, when I got my clip the ECU had a ' Tuned by Mine's' plaque. I know Mine's sells tuned ecu's for skylines as well as many other JDM cars. I want to know if any of you guys know Exactly what kind of changes thay made to my R33 rb25det ECU.
> Thanks for any insight you may have for me.


Don't forget the fuel map will have to be different for US Skyline because of octane rating difference. I would use the PowerFC from Apexi and have it tuned to your R33 gsts.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> Don't forget the fuel map will have to be different for US Skyline because of octane rating difference. I would use the PowerFC from Apexi and have it tuned to your R33 gsts.


Mines maps each ECU differently, according to customer requirements and existing mods. Most likely it was done on 100 octane gas. Most people seem to sell them off and go aftermarket (Haltech, Motec, etc.)


----------

